# زيت قشر الليمون والبرتقال ؟



## AbdoAbbas (5 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ليينك او شرح لطريقة استخلاص زيت قشر الليمون والبرتقال ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## dulcemohamed (15 أبريل 2014)

استخلاص زيت البرتقال او الليمون بيتم عن طريق الضغط على القشره اما بشكل ميكانيكى او بالطرق اليدويه عن طريق الضغط على القشر واستخلاص الزيت من خلال اسفنج يتم تجميع الزيت بداخله ثم عصره للحصول على الزيت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 أبريل 2014)

يوجد قناة اسمها مصر الزراعية ممكن البحث على جوجل كان يعرض بها كيفيه استخلاص الزيوت وعرض لخط الانتاج البسيط مفيدة جدا


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (23 مايو 2014)

بامكانك ان تقشر الليمونة أو البرتقالة وتتخلص من لبّها فالقشور تكفي لتعطيك خصائص النبتة .. خذ كمية من الليمون وقطع قشورها الى قطع صغيرة وممكن تاخذ بعض القشور وتدقها على الهاون فكلما فاحت الريحة كان أفضل ثم ضعها على برطمان زجاجي واسكب عليه كمية من زيت الزيتون الصافي البكر أو زيت الذرة الصافي بنسبة ثلاثة أجزاء من الزيت إلى جزء من النبتة واقفلها باحكام وعرضها لحرارة الشمس مدة لاتقل عن ثلاثة أسابيع بحيث ترجها يومياً وهكذا ستتحصل على زيت يحمل خصائص العشبة أو النبتة وبامكانك بعد انتهاء المدة أن تعيد استخدام نفس الزيت مرة أخرى بالتخلص من القشور القديمة وتضع به قشور جديدة لتتحصل على تركيز أعلى من خصائص النبتة على الزيت .. راعي أن تصفيه باستخدام شاش .. وبالامكان أن تستخدم مع القشور عشبة الليمون نفسها دقها على حتى تنفح ريحتها .. أتمنى أنني استطعت إفادتك ..


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

قناة مصر الزراعية قناة فيها خير كتير


----------

